# Showdown taxi



## Tank (Nov 20, 2011)

Which people in the showdown are staying in the holiday inn next to the arena?

Was thinking on organizing a taxi/mini bus for the entrants to get to the hotel on the saturday and back to the arena sunday.

Is anyone interested in doing this?


----------



## cortinajim (Sep 12, 2009)

I was just going to walk in the sunshine


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

cortinajim said:


> I was just going to walk in the sunshine


Come on Jim take the MK 1 for a spin


----------



## cortinajim (Sep 12, 2009)

The mk1 will be having a good rest inside the hall on the Saturday night


----------



## Tank (Nov 20, 2011)

Hopefully it will be sunny :s


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

It's less than 5 mins from the hotel to the centre and that's walking. There has been a faith show on last week, nothing but constant banging of the feckin drums


----------



## beko1987 (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm not in the show and shine, but am staying in the arena! I should be getting to the gate ruddy early to take the Meriva to the arrive and shine, then slowly wandering back to the hotel for breakfast and family time before going back in about half an hour later.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Holiday Inn Express and Marriott are just outside the showground gates and a taxi driver will laugh at you if you try and book one between the hotel and the venue. 

Or he'll take you the 'scenic route' and charge you tourist rates


----------



## adammcs (Apr 20, 2012)

Probably won't be staying in the hotel as don't live far away  has the competition been closed now? As got pm saying my car was in top 16


----------



## Tank (Nov 20, 2011)

Was just thinking about it as getting the cars ready for hours could knacker us up haha


----------



## gtmin (Aug 1, 2012)

I never got a PM so take it I am not in :-(
Oh well never mind and good luck to you all


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

gtmin said:


> I never got a PM so take it I am not in :-(
> Oh well never mind and good luck to you all


Until the final 16 are announced, I would not count on being in or out. I believe an email was sent earlier on to see which of the 16 entrants could actually make the event given the administrative constraints and facilities. There need to be up to 4 reserves to ensure that last minute dropouts don't leave empty spaces. So you may be in!

Await an announcement. Don't go by what people may or may not have received in email terms previously.


----------



## adammcs (Apr 20, 2012)

Any idea when the announcement will be? As I'm sure people will need to book hotels etc to leave car on the Saturday


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Johnnyopolis is running this. I'll give him a nudge and see what is going on.

We have sorted a mobile valeting van (pressure washer from water tank, genny etc) on the Saturday morning between 9am and 11am for the Top 16 competitors, if required.

Ask and ye shall receive. :thumb:


----------



## cortinajim (Sep 12, 2009)

Can i book a sunny day as well please if you can manage that Thank you


----------



## Thug Pug (Nov 16, 2010)

Dodo Factory said:


> Johnnyopolis is running this. I'll give him a nudge and see what is going on.
> 
> We have sorted a mobile valeting van (pressure washer from water tank, genny etc) on the Saturday morning between 9am and 11am for the Top 16 competitors, if required.
> 
> Ask and ye shall receive. :thumb:


I have a 6-7 hour drive down from Scotland on Saturday so guess I will miss the pressure washer then 

Robert.


----------



## Tank (Nov 20, 2011)

Theres always a service station that can provide the service for blasting out arches if it comes down to it.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Not within 15 minutes of the venue, I was going to take a picture of the venue and holiday inn so yo can see how close they are


----------



## adammcs (Apr 20, 2012)

SteveTDCi said:


> Not within 15 minutes of the venue, I was going to take a picture of the venue and holiday inn so yo can see how close they are


They are so close!!!


----------



## Thug Pug (Nov 16, 2010)

I am sure I can work something out


----------



## Tank (Nov 20, 2011)

Happy day i just wasnt sure weather they were a trek or not


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Thug Pug said:


> I have a 6-7 hour drive down from Scotland on Saturday so guess I will miss the pressure washer then
> 
> Robert.


Nope, it will be there for longer but obviously you need to prep your car in good time and it needs to be in place in early afternoon. So anything is possible and lots can be sorted. Just talk to us and keep your chin up. No need to be  We are friendly guys and want this to be the best show and shine event of the year - as it should be. Who else lays on detailers and wash bays at no cost to competitors? :detailer:


----------



## Tank (Nov 20, 2011)

It has to be said thats a legendary thing to be doing


----------

